# 1985 GT Performer



## undercover_poe (Jun 19, 2018)

Here’s my Japan 1985 GT performer. I got this frame with fresh powder done by Chip at C4 for labs. I’m running GT pro bars and a SR sakae stem. I built this bike identical  to the bike I had BITD with the exception of the tires. I hope you enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice looking bike. You did a great job on the build. Do you know if C4 will apply decals after they powder?


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 4, 2018)

dave429 said:


> Nice looking bike. You did a great job on the build. Do you know if C4 will apply decals after they powder?




 I'm sure they do. They sell decals and do pretty much anything related to bike restoration. I've had a number of parts coated, bought spokes and had them build 2 sets of wheels for me.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------

